# Probleme mit consolefont



## siddian (21. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute

also so siehts aus:
Ich hab schon vor einiger Zeit mit einigen Linux-Distrubutionen "rumgespielt" und fand das ganz toll, dann kam mir die LFS-Anleitung zwischen die Finger und ich wurde neugierig...
Na ja jetzt hab ich ein laufendes LFS-System.

Als ich meine startconsole einrichten wollte, mit "loadkeys de-latin1-nodeadkeys.map.gz" und "setfont ...",  gibt er mir zwar keinen fehler aus aber auch keine Umlaute oder das Euro-symbol, was er eigentlich machen sollte - nach Anleitung
hab auch schon ewig viele Kombinationen durchgemacht aber er will einfach nicht

wär toll wenn da jemand ne antwort wüsste
danke im voraus


----------



## siddian (22. Februar 2005)

nana...?
wo sind denn die linux-cracks, hä ?  ^^ 
hab da wohl ne harte nuss, oder ? ^^


----------



## ocb (23. Februar 2005)

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"



> nana...?
> wo sind denn die linux-cracks, hä ?
> hab da wohl ne harte nuss, oder ?


 
  Da fragt man sich doch, warum gerade Du LFS installiert hast...


----------



## siddian (23. Februar 2005)

hehehe
gute frage...
bin halt neugierig und wollt eben genau wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt
niemand hat gesagt ich bin ein geek mit rauschebart :-D

achso sorry hätte ich vorher sagen sollen
hab ich übrigens auch schon probiert, hab sogar alle westlichen fonts probiert...
ohne erfolg


----------



## ocb (23. Februar 2005)

siddian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehehe
> gute frage...
> bin halt neugierig und wollt eben genau wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt
> niemand hat gesagt ich bin ein geek mit rauschebart :-D


 
 Das nicht, aber selbst "Linux-Cracks" mühen sich höchst selten mit den "common PITAS" voo LFS ab. Wenn Du gerne kompilierst, versuchs mal mit Gentoo (was Du vermutlich schon kennst).



> achso sorry hätte ich vorher sagen sollen
> hab ich übrigens auch schon probiert, hab sogar alle westlichen fonts probiert...
> ohne erfolg


 
 Dann gewöhn Dich halt an UTF-8-Schreibweisen. Kein vernünftiger Linuxer braucht Umlaute/Eurozeichen auf der Konsole.


----------



## siddian (23. Februar 2005)

ja das stimmt
ich wills eigentlich nur haben falls ich mal ne CD mounte auf der Dateien mit Umlauten drauf sind
Ausserdem nervts...
Überall im Netz steht, dass es anscheinend ganz einfach geht nur ich krieg das nicht hin   

naja... trotzdem danke, werd ich halt ohne weitermachen


----------



## ocb (23. Februar 2005)

Der letzte Satz war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber mehr als die erste Antwort kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, weil es so eigentlich funktionieren sollte... Trotzdem ist die UTF-8-Konvention immer noch die beste Lösung, weil wir mit unseren Umlauten nun mal ziemlich alleine in der Welt sind.


----------

